# Speaking of train cases.... Show me your FAV



## COBI (Oct 24, 2007)

As my collection has grown, I have quickly realized that all traincases are not created equal.

What's your favorite brand/style?  And what works about it?  What would you change about it?

Before I invest in a new one, I'd love to hear what others like/use.  A lot of them seem to have too much overhang from one compartment to the next, so you need kid hands to get at stuff that may have slid to the back.  I like to be able to see and grab things without a lot of moving other things around.

TIA,
Laura (aka cobi)


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Oct 24, 2007)

i also would like to know on other input because i would like to invest in one good one 2


----------



## MsCocoa (Oct 25, 2007)

Good thread, so many look so pretty but the weight etc can sometimes be incovenient.


----------



## COBI (Oct 25, 2007)

I did find (after posting) a thread in the stash & storage subforum of Traincase, but was hoping to see a pic and get more feedback on what people like and don't like about their current case.  But check out that thread, also.

Thanks.


----------

